# Hurt for the 2nd time.



## jhzoey (Sep 14, 2011)

Im a married women with a 16 months old son..i have been together with my husband for 8 years i was there when he have a financial problem, i try to help him up because i know i love this men very much, after the difficult time pass by and when he was financial stable we getting married. both of us is first love. we have separate one time when we together in the years 7, he was cheated on me that time and playing ard with one girl, i notice it when he always sms latenight..no mood to having intimate time together..at last we try to talk and he ask for forgiveness and we starting feeling loving again.i though he will be a more caring, love me after he know what he doing is wrong..we really have a happy time together in anythings...planning to travel ard, have kids and after married for 2 years i have my son..he was a cute boy ...
we have move to a bigger hse and he have his business and is work very well...after having my son...my job task is full..i work in day time and take care my son by myself at night..my husband normally back ard 9-10pm because he was doing retail business...the working hour is long...we talk less...less sex and i know i was wrong also because don't have enough time for him..
i found out he cheated me again, this time i find him to have a talk..and he told me he feeling bored and lonely in his life....he cheated me and having a affair outside with those club girl..i was very hurt in my emotion and pain in my heart..i ask for divorce this time but he again ask for forgiveness but cannot promise me he will not do it again..i feel lonely, sad but i have to control myself because i need to take care my son..pls give me advise what can i do right now ? accept his forgivess or wall away? thks


----------

